# L'inquilina



## adicharlas

Buongiorno,

non capisco se in francese esiste il femminile per il termine "locataire". 
Posso dire La locataire?

O forse, per rendere il femminile, è meglio che usi "La voisine"?

Il contesto è scritto. 

Grazie per la vostra attenzione e il vostro aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Adicharlas,
Certo, _la locataire_ va benissimo, quel nome/aggettivo ha la stessa forma sia al femminile che al maschile, come per lo più i sostantivi/aggettivi uscenti in -e.


----------



## adicharlas

Grazie mille per la risposta Matoupaschat 

Mi era venuto un dubbio tipo: madame le locataire


----------



## matoupaschat

Capisco! Le forme del tipo "madame le..." s'incontrano solo per i titoli: madame le docteur, le notaire, le professeur, ecc.


----------



## adicharlas

Mercì  per la precisazione. Buon anno


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, pareillement !
Matou


----------

